# Possible Urine Scald or Rash



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

When Joey woke up this morning, we noticed his bed was soaked with urine. He may have been laying in it all night.

After bringing him back in the house after peeing, I noticed what looked like a red rash next to his penis. He never had that before. There was no bleeding, and he didn’t seem in pain.

He’s currently on an antibiotic for a skin infection, and we’re using Gentocin as a topical spray.

Is there anything else we can use to help him heal?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

View attachment 573864
View attachment 573864


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I can’t seem to delete the above “view attachment”.
I was trying to attach a picture of the rash.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I had a disabled bunny (over 15 years ago now...so I don't remember what urine scald looked like). He could move around but had trouble with a litter box, so in his condo I had fake sheepskin as it is absorbent and supposed to really help prevent scald.

If he's having more accidents, and is still healthy/happy otherwise, would getting an artificial sheepskin cover for his bed be helpful? 

(I don't know how useful this is, but thought I'd throw it out there)


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

jarn said:


> I had a disabled bunny (over 15 years ago now...so I don't remember what urine scald looked like). He could move around but had trouble with a litter box, so in his condo I had fake sheepskin as it is absorbent and supposed to really help prevent scald.
> 
> If he's having more accidents, and is still healthy/happy otherwise, would getting an artificial sheepskin cover for his bed be helpful?
> 
> (I don't know how useful this is, but thought I'd throw it out there)


Right now we have the following layers that we keep changing/washing:

orthopedic bed
pee pads
cotton quilt
cotton pillow sham under his penis

Will look into the artificial sheepskin


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Something else I just thought of:

Over the past few weeks, I’ve been giving Joey more protein (chicken & fish) since he won’t eat all his kibble and he needs nutrition.

Is the extra protein making him pee more? The timing seems coincidental.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Can you take him out more often at night? I would think the best cure would be to prevent the problem.

I understand he's a grand old gentleman, so maybe he doesn't have the control he used to. That certainly would make things more difficult.

You've obviously done a great job caring for him to get him to that age, so I'm sure you will continue to do whatever you can for him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This stuff is great, made for senior humans.
I used it on Hans when he got a rash.








Amazon.com : Coloplast 627567 Critic-aid Clear Moisture Barrier Ointment 6 oz. Tube : Therapeutic Skin Care Products : Health & Household


Amazon.com : Coloplast 627567 Critic-aid Clear Moisture Barrier Ointment 6 oz. Tube : Therapeutic Skin Care Products : Health & Household



www.amazon.com


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Cheerful1 said:


> Right now we have the following layers that we keep changing/washing:
> 
> orthopedic bed
> pee pads
> ...


I think the sheepskin is extra absorbent. Just a thought. Sounds like you're doing a lot with that already.

Oh - and the chicken and fish likely have more moisture content than kibble. That might be contributing.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> This stuff is great, made for senior humans.
> I used it on Hans when he got a rash.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You’re welcome. Gentle kisses for Joey. ❤


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Have you tried any of those disposable male wraps? I actually used those for my female after she had a surgery to cover her belly stitches. It kept them dry and clean overnight.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

As long as Joey doesn't lick the area, could you treat it as you would a rash on a human baby's bottom? Wipe off any residual urine with a baby wipe and then apply a barrier cream (although one without zinc oxide)?

If he's inclined to lick the area, you could then cover it with a male incontinence wrap.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey has his Adequan shot this Tuesday. I’ll ask the vet about the best treatment.

I am so appreciative of all the good advice I’ve received.

It’s so scary now, with Joey being up in age. His happy face keeps me going.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> This stuff is great, made for senior humans.
> I used it on Hans when he got a rash.
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered some from Amazon, it’s coming tomorrow. Will also discuss it with the vet.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Catrinka said:


> As long as Joey doesn't lick the area, could you treat it as you would a rash on a human baby's bottom? Wipe off any residual urine with a baby wipe and then apply a barrier cream (although one without zinc oxide)?
> 
> If he's inclined to lick the area, you could then cover it with a male incontinence wrap.


I just ordered a barrier cream from Amazon.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed that it helps.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Fingers crossed that it helps.


Just brought Joey to the vet. She shaved his bottom so that the barrier cream will penetrate the skin, rather than sticking to the fur.

She didn’t have anything else to say, so assuming all is good.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awww, shaved the butt floofies?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Awww, shaved the butt floofies?


Whatever works!☺


----------

